# Strato Liner maker?



## rickpaulos (Apr 17, 2022)

One of the local bike coop volunteers found this baby abandoned on his door step.

Head badge missing.  Strato Liner!  that would make it a Hiawatha sold by Gambles department store. But who manufactured it and what year?

My guess is Murray but if you know better, let me know.
There are at least 4 city license sticker on it. But they covered up the older ones.
Kmart headlight with button for a horn.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 17, 2022)

Mercury Strato Line......a little different than the Strato Liner......


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 17, 2022)

Maybe a 1962–M by AMF?

The Bendix coaster brake hub might be the Red Band version, (retrospectively RB-1).


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 17, 2022)

The stars in the sprocket and the shape of the chain guard would suggest that it’s an AMF product. Most likely built by Cleveland Welding. See if the serial number doesn’t fall into this chart somewhere,


----------



## Oilit (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm with @Rivnut. AMF and probably 1962 by Phil's chart, although that would put it after AMF moved from Cleveland. So probably built in Little Rock.


----------

